# do kinders or nubians come in boer goat colors



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I might be looking at buying a doe and her doeling but her baby looks like a boer. Look on my fb page what do u think??
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joy-Bell- ... 3876610131


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a cross or mix. I'd say there is boer in them for sure...not going just by color/markings....but they don't look full boer or nubian either. Not really seeing kinder. :shrug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Mom looks boer too. Nubians have a different breed character and body structure, that doe is short, wide and has boer ears. That baby may be a mini boer? :shrug:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

She said she got mom when she was a baby and was told she was a mini Nubian wondering if mom has Boer in her as they do come in that color maybe a mini Boer.
I think i might have to keep looking. I do like the mama doe but don't want meat mixes. Wish i could look at her in person but she is bringing her here if i like her as she is picking up a doe from someone. She live 3 hrs from here. Baby's daddy is a kinder buck she has. She says there is no Boer goats on her property.


----------

